# 干鲜食品



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading the following sentence on a website:
回家路上进到超市里，准备囤上一些干鲜食品作居家禁足的储备物资。
Does "干鲜食品" mean dry goods and fresh food? (I'm pretty sure that that's what it means, but I just wanted to check!)

Thanks!


----------



## nosaijin

I believe that's what it means, dry (dried) goods and fresh food.


----------



## SuperXW

Exactly! It does mean that.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## Skatinginbc

乾鮮: 乾貨和鮮貨。
乾貨: 風乾或曬乾後的脫水食材。 
鮮貨: 新鮮的水果、蔬菜、 魚蝦等。

有非食品的乾鮮嗎？ 我左看右看總覺得「乾鮮食品」的「食品」是個累贅。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 有非食品的乾鮮嗎？ 我左看右看總覺得「乾鮮食品」的「食品」是個累贅。


有干鱿鱼、鲜鱿鱼，干水果、鲜水果……省略掉后面？我怎么知道干鲜什么？加个名词统称不好吗？
照你这么说，食品就有干有鲜，直接说食品就好了，还要干鲜做什么？


----------



## Shazhudao945

Just want to mention one point:
The 干货/鲜货 that we talk about in Chinese might refer to different dry goods and fresh goods as you normally do in your culture.


----------



## Skatinginbc

《每日頭條》*乾鮮*(noun)種類繁多，常見的有：蝦皮、乾貝、干蝦、乾貝珠、魚乾、魷魚乾等等。 準備囤上一些*乾鮮*(noun)，作居家禁足的儲備物資。
我是說「乾鮮」一詞, 就可當名詞用, 意思是乾貨和鮮貨。 乾貨和鮮貨都是食品，所以「乾鮮」(noun) 本身就指乾製食品和新鮮食品了。


SuperXW said:


> 有干鱿鱼、鲜鱿鱼，干水果、鲜水果……省略掉后面？


乾(adj)魷魚、鮮(adj)水果...
「乾鮮果品」是「乾(adj)、鮮(adj)果品」, 意思是乾製果品和新鮮果品。「乾鮮果品」的「果品」不是累贅, 因其限定食品的種類 (果品是食品的一種),  但我覺得「乾鮮食品」的「食品」 是個累贅, 因「乾鮮」一詞就指食品了。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 我是說「乾鮮」一詞, 就可當名詞用, 意思是乾貨和鮮貨。


是可以，但这个词没有普及到非要替代名词不可的地步。名词还是有其语法地位的。
你的问题相当于：如果一个形容词是修饰某特定名词的，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？
比如"苦味"的"味"，“白色”的“色”，“雄性生物”的“生物”是否一定累赘？（可能有更好例子，但我想不到。）
上述例子中的形容词“苦/白/雄性”已经具有名词词格了，但还是经常会带着后面的名词出现，不一定累赘吧。


----------



## Shazhudao945

SuperXW said:


> 你的问题相当于：如果一个形容词是修饰某特定名词的，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？


反对。他的问题不是
             如果一个形容词是修饰某特定名词的，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？
而是
             如果某个形容词+名词的组合（干鲜食品）已经存在了一个只用形容词的缩略表达（干鲜），并且该表达不含歧义，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？

你把概念混淆了。所以你后面所举的"苦味"的"味"，“白色”的“色”，都不恰当，但是“雄性生物”还能凑合着比较


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> 反对。他的问题不是
> 如果一个形容词是修饰某特定名词的，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？
> 而是
> 如果某个形容词+名词的组合（干鲜食品）已经存在了一个只用形容词的缩略表达（干鲜），并且该表达不含歧义，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？
> 
> 你把概念混淆了。所以你后面所举的"苦味"的"味"，“白色”的“色”，都不恰当，但是“雄性生物”还能凑合着比较


你的问题描述我接受，但“苦味”“白色”为什么不恰当呢？我觉得也符合问题啊？
“苦味”=形容词“苦”+名词“味”，且“苦”是已经存在的形容词缩略表达，不含歧义。不是么？


----------



## Shazhudao945

SuperXW said:


> 你的问题描述我接受，但“苦味”“白色”为什么不恰当呢？我觉得也符合问题啊？
> “苦味”=形容词“苦”+名词“味”，且“苦”是已经存在的形容词缩略表达，不含歧义。不是么？


1. 苦    我不太能找到常用的，用苦指代苦味，做名词用的例子。 也许“我喜欢苦瓜的苦（味）？”算一个？（但是我倾向于这里的味字不能省）  歧义：我真的很能吃苦。 
2. 白    同上，我不太能找到常用的，用白指代白色，做名词用的例子。 想了半天想到一个：不分青红皂白 白= 白色。 但是：你是非不辨，黑白不分。 白=？


----------



## SuperXW

有道理。
但总体来说，我觉得这里的“食品”不算累赘，还算是常见的说法。
哪些词能够直接用形容词覆盖掉名词，似乎要看其流行度，没有什么特定规律。


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 我觉得这里的 “食品” 不算累赘


同意。或說雖非必要，有也無妨。


----------



## Youngfun

我今天第一次知道“干鲜”可以当作独立名词，意思是“干鲜食品”。是不是台湾的用词？反正大陆的搜狗输入法是没有自动组“干鲜”这个词的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

網上看到的「乾鮮店」都在大陸。「乾鮮批發」 、「乾鮮零售」 、「乾鮮市場」 也是大陸的用詞。

*“*食品商务网提供干鲜价格 (= 乾鮮食品價格) 、干鲜品牌 (= 乾鮮食品品牌)、干鲜厂家 (= 乾鮮食品廠家) 等优质信息”。


----------



## Oswinw011

Youngfun said:


> 我今天第一次知道“干鲜”可以当作独立名词，意思是“干鲜食品”。是不是台湾的用词？反正大陆的搜狗输入法是没有自动组“干鲜”这个词的。


I haven't heard that either.


Skatinginbc said:


> 網上看到的「乾鮮店」都在大陸。「乾鮮批發」 、「乾鮮零售」 、「乾鮮市場」 也是大陸的用詞。
> *“*食品商务网提供干鲜价格 (= 乾鮮食品價格) 、干鲜品牌 (= 乾鮮食品品牌)、干鲜厂家 (= 乾鮮食品廠家) 等优质信息”。


In this regard 干鲜 serves as an adjective rather than a noun.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Oswinw011 said:


> In this regard 干鲜 serves as an adjective rather than a noun.


Wrong!!
A "noun adjunct", which functions as a pre-modifier in a noun phrase, is a noun, not an adjective.  For example, "book" is a noun, not an adjective, in the phrase "book store".

If you don't like the examples I gave, I will give you different ones:  
有小时的同学,在菜市买*干鲜*。  
我几乎天天都来光顾，有时候买菜有时候买*干鲜* 
沈葆真随便挑选个僻静角落坐下，慢慢吃些*干鲜*，望着河水，若有所思。
求书者再带些*干鲜*，新春的第一份礼物就这样送出。
买海参送*干鲜*还有机会获得“探秘大连海参之旅”免费名额
我快速去厨房的冰箱里拿出一些*干鲜*出来洗泡 
河神第二季第17集分集剧情介绍: 在码头上发现箱子里都是一些*干鲜*，去找郭得友，郭得友发现箱子里有暗舱里面都是红蚂蟥 
市场里卖的这些*干鲜*都是不卫生的，偶尔都能看见很多苍蝇在那上面飞来飞去的，看着都恶心，所以建议大家买*干鲜*的话还是到那种专卖店吧。  
去那边买*干鲜*，那也会给予实惠。


----------



## Oswinw011

Skatinginbc said:


> Wrong!!
> A "noun adjunct", which functions as a pre-modifier in a noun phrase, is a noun, not an adjective.  For example, "book" is a noun, not an adjective, in the phrase "book store".


I have reservations about this point of view. I know in "book store" the book is a noun adjunct, but this theory doesn't hold true in the case of 干鲜食品, in which I took 干鲜 as 干/鲜, viz., 干的/鲜的.

*P.S.: I *agree  乾鮮 in "乾鮮零售、乾鮮市場" is a noun. What prompted me to view* 干鲜食品* differently has to do with *干湿货类, *as evidenced by its name--*干货 and 湿货. *I actually heard people use those two words in a market, although *干货 *later developed another meaning different from the original.


----------



## Skatinginbc

Oswinw011 said:


> What prompted me to view* 干鲜食品* differently...


It is so obvious and I thought I have made it clear that「乾(adj)、鮮(adj) 食品」is structurally different from「乾鮮 (noun) 店」 、「乾鮮(noun) 批發」、「乾鮮(noun) 零售」 、「乾鮮(noun) 價格」 、「乾鮮(noun) 品牌」 、「乾鮮(noun) 市場」 、「乾鮮(noun) 廠家」.


SuperXW said:


> 你的问题相当于：如果一个形容词是修饰某特定名词的，那么这名词是否就成为了累赘？


我是說這樣的詞:  
珍奇 noun (= 珍 noun + 奇 noun)= 珍物和奇物 (珍貴之物和奇異之物)。《初刻拍案驚奇》「打換些土產*珍奇*，帶轉去有大利錢。」
珍 (noun) = 珍物 (珍貴之物)。《警世通言》「內皆明珠異寶，無價之珍。」
奇 (noun) = 奇物 (奇異之物)。明．袁宏道《袁中郎遊記．靈隱》「撮奇搜勝，物無遁形。」

乾鮮 noun (= 乾 noun + 鮮 noun) =  乾貨和鮮貨。
乾 (noun) =  乾貨 (經脫水加工製成的乾燥食品)。如：「餅乾」、「牛肉乾」、「鹹菜乾」。
鮮 (noun) =  鮮貨 (活的、剛宰殺的、新鮮的食物)。如：「時鮮」、「嘗鮮」、「海鮮」。《紅樓夢》「咱們送他的，趁著他家有年下送鮮的船去，一併都交給他們帶了去罷。」 

我不是說這樣的詞:  
清白 noun (= 清 adj + 白 adj) =  清酒和白酒。《樂府詩集．卷三十七．相和歌辭十二．古辭．隴西行》：「*清白*各異樽，酒上正華疏。」


----------



## SuperXW

一个词通常有个基本词性，然后才延伸成其它词性。
没有语境时，读者的认知都是基本词性。这是common sense。举例子的话，它们作形容词的例子总比你的名词例子多，没必要了吧。更何况现代语文和古文不同，讨论现代用法时举古文例子根本没意义。
所以我看不出干鲜珍奇跟清白有什么区别。我能看到的区别只在于，用某个形容词代表“某类事物”，大家习惯了某些用法（干鲜/珍奇），没习惯另一些用法（清白，存在更主流的歧义涵义）。
最后，这些通常都不妨碍把名词加上去，如干鲜食品，珍奇货品……


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我看不出干鲜珍奇跟清白有什么区别。


區別在於 「白」 當名詞, 沒某種酒的意思.
珍 (noun) = 珍物; 奇 (noun) = 奇物; 乾 (noun) =  乾貨; 鮮 (noun) =  鮮貨;
但
白 (noun) 沒酒的意思. 我們可以嘗「鮮」(noun), 但不能飲「白」(noun).


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 區別在於 「白」 當名詞, 沒某種酒的意思.


哈？那"干白"是啥？


----------



## Skatinginbc

可以喝「乾白」(dry whites 的中譯) 或「白乾」, 但不能喝「白」, 得說喝「白酒」.

Note: 中文「*白乾*」(酒精含量高的蒸餾酒; *白*, 酒質*清澈*, *乾*, *水少*精酒濃度高) 和外語借詞 「*乾白*」(乾, 甜度低) 是兩碼事.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 可以喝「乾白」(dry whites 的中譯), 但不能喝「白」, 得說喝「白酒」.


那你也不能说“买干”“买鲜”啊，不得说“买干货”“买海鲜”么？


----------



## Skatinginbc

有 「嘗鮮」、「送鮮」(see《紅樓夢》), 當然有「買鮮」(see 買鮮網)、「賣鮮」(e.g., 回家后打电话告诉婆婆我找到了*卖鲜*人的家)。你可以買鮮製乾 (e.g., 買鮮筍製筍乾)...


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 有 「嘗鮮」、「送鮮」(see《紅樓夢》), 當然有「買鮮」(see 買鮮網)、「賣鮮」(e.g., 回家后打电话告诉婆婆我找到了*卖鲜*人的家)。你可以買鮮製乾 (e.g., 買鮮筍製筍乾)...


"尝鲜"是有的，其它的没听说过，恐怕不属于现代标准汉语。again，几百年前的书能证明什么现代用法令我百思不解。
说来说去，你的例子只证明了“在部分语境下，干/鲜可以代表干货/现货”，不知你现在的论点是啥，可以梳理一下。
我的例子和结论是：1. 并非所有情况都能代表干货/鲜货；2. 代表干货/鲜货的情况不通用不普及；3. 所以后面加”食品”不累赘。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 不知你现在的论点是啥，可以梳理一下。


我說:「乾鮮」 可當名詞,  當名詞時,  是由兩個名詞 (乾 noun + 鮮 noun) 所結合而成。

乾 (noun):
王彩敏, 宋宏伟 2014 河南科学技术出版社《鲜食大枣》 制*干*加工。

鮮 (noun):
邱仲麟 · ‎中國飲食文化 1卷2期 (2005 / 07 / 01) 《冰窖, 冰船與冰鮮: 明代以降江浙的冰鮮漁業與海鮮消費》  明朝嘉靖時期，蘇州地區又出現從事販購鮮魚的「販*鮮*船」。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 乾, 水少精酒濃度高.


乾, 水少酒精濃度高.


----------

